# ***Some body mention engine bays??? ***



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Just a few of mine


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow, looks class!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the motor,love the bay and the last 5 pic's BUT something weird about the first pic.... basically look's a bit gay!lol.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Love the motor,love the bay and the last 5 pic's BUT something weird about the first pic.... basically look's a bit gay!lol.


My body guards :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice bay and liking the last pic


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

bazz said:


> nice bay and liking the last pic


dirty old man :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol , it s what I was thinking , nice 4 cyl on last pic ! lol


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

There's a car in the last pic? :doublesho


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

evogeof said:


> My body guards :lol:


:lol:quick car for the quick getaway from them 2 then?lol.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fisko53 said:


> There's a car in the last pic? :doublesho


Good quote mate , haven t seen it ! lol


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

another piccy


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , nice detailing in there mate !


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Wow , nice detailing in there mate !


thanks, it takes 5 mins to clean


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Only that ! When I m gonna kick my butt in order to do mine , it will/might take all day ! lol


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Only that ! When I m gonna kick my butt in order to do mine , it will/might take all day ! lol


yes mate. ill let you into a little secret but dont tell anyone else will you ??

its all chrome plated


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok , nobody will know ...lol Looks great .


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Ok , nobody will know ...lol Looks great .


thank you :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem my friend .


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

WOW ! that is superb , a different class , thanks for pics :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Nil by mouth said:


> WOW ! that is superb , a different class , thanks for pics :thumb:


My pleasure. I've lots of piccys of my old nail :lol:


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Nearly as nice as mine! lol :car:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

CJC said:


> Nearly as nice as mine! lol :car:


Get some piccys up then :thumb:


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job CJC !


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

CJC said:


> :thumb:


another spec r junkie :lol: is that you from s-wales


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

*My engine bay*

Here's mine, finished today


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

evogeof said:


> My body guards :lol:


Lol that would be Carla and Jade, friends of mine haha


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

They look much better without those uniforms on.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice,:thumb:

So the last shot is what the horse guards actually look like out of uniform then....


----------

